# I can hardly walk. Forget riding.



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

My back is so messed up from seemingly nothing for the past 3+ weeks. Been to the doctor and started on the typical things but its not getting better. Next is back x-rays even though I had no trauma. Blood work indicates high cholesterol (new), and above the normal range for liver problems (new). Add in already high BP, and a 20 y/o different unrelated back injury. Who knows, maybe it's the same back injury but it feels different and is now debilitating. I can hardly move.

Only thing that helps is a double dosage of Vicodin. I'm very anti-drug. I didn't even smoke weed in HS, but now I understand why people become dependent on prescription meds. Chronic pain breaks your spirit. Good thing it's winter. Come spring bike riding weather this pain better be gone.


----------



## sparkyJay (Oct 30, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> Only thing that helps is a double dosage of Vicodin.


Caution......Vicodin can cause you to become an A**hole and not even know it. Look in the PDR or ask your doctor.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> My back is so messed up from seemingly nothing for the past 3+ weeks. Been to the doctor and started on the typical things but its not getting better. Next is back x-rays even though I had no trauma. Blood work indicates high cholesterol (new), and above the normal range for liver problems (new). Add in already high BP, and a 20 y/o different unrelated back injury. Who knows, maybe it's the same back injury but it feels different and is now debilitating. I can hardly move.
> 
> Only thing that helps is a double dosage of Vicodin. I'm very anti-drug. *I didn't even smoke weed in HS*, but now I understand why people become dependent on prescription meds. Chronic pain breaks your spirit. Good thing it's winter. Come spring bike riding weather this pain better be gone.


Smoking the weed would help out your back. I would consider Vicodin far more harmful.


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

No expert here but I highly recommend you look at, "The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook" by Clair Davies. He explains in detail how we set up trigger points in our bodies which cause all sorts of havoc. 

Do a search on "foam roller" and read the posts. After 10 months of back pain with lots of PT I found relief after one session on the foam roller. Watch the vidio I put the link up for.
I was also wondering if I was going to be able to ride this coming season but after 2x a day for 4 days on the roller I feel very good but more importantly incredibly hopeful.

Hope this helps,
Straw


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

straw said:


> No expert here but I highly recommend you look at, "The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook" by Clair Davies. He explains in detail how we set up trigger points in our bodies which cause all sorts of havoc.
> 
> Do a search on "foam roller" and read the posts. After 10 months of back pain with lots of PT I found relief after one session on the foam roller. Watch the vidio I put the link up for.
> I was also wondering if I was going to be able to ride this coming season but after 2x a day for 4 days on the roller I feel very good but more importantly incredibly hopeful.
> ...


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not a doctor or a medical professional. I have experience injuring myself one way or another nearly yearly for the past few years.

Neck 2004(using a jackhammer on concrete)
Hamstring 2005(running cx barriers)
Back/disk 2007(???don't know what I did)
Hamstring 2008(cx runup)
Ribs/connective tissue (last Saturday! -caught an h-bar thrown onto a rock on my back) I hope to be able to sleep in a bed instead of a chair within a few weeks.

I would try to get to a good physical therapist to at least get an evaluation. If nothing else you will get some relaxing time on a table.

Drugs like Vicodin seem to do very little to relieve the inflamation that is contributing to the pain, but can dull the pain. They just never seems to last long enough. As noted, there is the problem of drug dependency to worry about as well, and that can last after the condition causing the pain is gone. If your stomach can tolerate it NSAIDs worked better for me.

The roller may be good, but if there is an abnormal disk condition even allowing it to move back into position won't take care of any nerve damage that may have occured right away. The residual damge can still cause pain.

Seriously, get an eval. Go through the recommended therapy. Keep asking questions. Explain how you feel. MRIs, Xrays and diagnostics are good, but if you look for spine problems in anyone, you usually find them. There may be no connection to the acute pain you are suffering to whatever they find. *Don't give up*. My back started healing(slowly) once I was perscribed a course of steroids.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> My back is so messed up from seemingly nothing for the past 3+ weeks. Been to the doctor and started on the typical things but its not getting better. Next is back x-rays even though I had no trauma. Blood work indicates high cholesterol (new), and above the normal range for liver problems (new). Add in already high BP, and a 20 y/o different unrelated back injury. Who knows, maybe it's the same back injury but it feels different and is now debilitating. I can hardly move.
> 
> Only thing that helps is a double dosage of Vicodin. I'm very anti-drug. I didn't even smoke weed in HS, but now I understand why people become dependent on prescription meds. Chronic pain breaks your spirit. Good thing it's winter. Come spring bike riding weather this pain better be gone.


I think you know what you 'gon do. Right Fish? You're like me. Nothing gonna hold you back. Will it be. Yeah, get some rest, eat right, and take your meds. And then come spring get ready to go out and kick it. Fig-a-deal me? Keep that fire burning. High. And do it 'til you satisfied.---zarr


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

I also have a very bad back and pretty much 3 or 4 times a year I have an episode wehre I can barely walk.

What works for me is 2 alleve, twice a day. Ice, 20 mins on, and 20 mins off for an hour. take an hour off. repeat. In the evenings, I move to a heating pad.

I also go to physical therapy, a chiropractor and occassionally accupuncture. My advice would be for you to find a good sports doctor who specializes in backs. If you are in a ton of pain, it is worth it do some tests, ie. xrays, mri, cscan to see what is going on. The kind of pain you are describing is not normal and should be checked out.

best of luck.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Serotta b1kr said:


> I also have a very bad back and pretty much 3 or 4 times a year I have an episode wehre I can barely walk.


Exactly. This is what's been happening for almost 20 years and each few years it get more frequent, pain is more and last longer. This last episode hit HARD.

BTW, I'm off the vicodin. Although I was excited that it helped the pain it ended up making me sick so I stopped it 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

sparkyJ said:


> Caution......Vicodin can cause you to become an A**hole and not even know it. Look in the PDR or ask your doctor.


Do you mean like Dr. House? Or was he an ******* before he got hooked on vicodin?

Seriously though, help you feel better. Both of my parents have chronic back pain that limits their activity.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Hopping_Rocks said:


> Do you mean like Dr. House? Or was he an ******* before he got hooked on vicodin?
> 
> Seriously though, help you feel better. Both of my parents have chronic back pain that limits their activity.


House is my favorite show. I never saw the 1st season so I don't know if he was a jerk to begin with. In one show his boss mentioned the amount he was taking. It was about 10x more than myself or most people take. As with my BP meds and most doctors they almost always start off with the lowest amount. But anyway list I said, it made me sick so I stopped.

I did more heating last night on and off for about an hour. It helped a little.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> Exactly. This is what's been happening for almost 20 years and each few years it get more frequent, pain is more and last longer. This last episode hit HARD.


Me too, 20 years. As I get older, the episodes get more frequent and last longer. I used to recover in a day or two, and now it takes a month. I am considering surgery now, as, I am so limited in my activities.

A good doc who specializes in backs is really worth it, and so is a good PT.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Serotta b1kr said:


> Me too, 20 years. As I get older, the episodes get more frequent and last longer. I used to recover in a day or two, and now it takes a month. I am considering surgery now, as, I am so limited in my activities.
> 
> A good doc who specializes in backs is really worth it, and so is a good PT.


I wouldn't say not to have the surgery because its you that has to take in all the info, filter it and then decide. I'll just add what I've read. At worst some research says only 2% are helped by surgeries. My cousin was injured when she was teen in an accident and has had several back surgeries and each one has only made it seem worse. She's almost 50 now and can hardly stand for anybody to even touch her because of the pain.

On a side note, she is addicted to meds but still a nice person. An amazing artists too.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd like to recommend a massage pillow. I got one for x mas and use it on my lower back in the evenig while watching tv.

It does serveral things for me:

1. It makes me sit straighter when on the sofa, giving you a much better posture
2. It's heated which increases blood flow
3. The message action also increases blood flow
4. Back pain is reduced/elliminated

Since there are limited capilaries in the discs, anything to increase or stimulate blood flow in that area will greatly help your pain and recovery. Proper blood flow is very critical in the transport of nutrients and the removeal of toxins in the disc areas.

I've done soo much in the past few months for my back, the message pillow really helps, plus they are cheap.

David


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Dream Plus said:


> I am not a doctor or a medical professional. I have experience injuring myself one way or another nearly yearly for the past few years....
> 
> ....I would try to get to a good physical therapist to at least get an evaluation. If nothing else you will get some relaxing time on a table.
> 
> ...


X2, great advice! Had back problems come and go from different causes....a GOOD chiropractor, physical therapist, massage therapist, diet change and all can help alot. Walking alot helped me start getting better along with the above items.


----------



## ecoast (Nov 7, 2008)

Diet + exercise...

I have 2 blown discs @ c7 and l4; several times a year, i cannot move due to extreme pain...

I find if I loose the extra weight, exercise back specific muscles, and stretch b4 laboring, I no longer have the issues...

Anything that stetches/strengthens such as 'mad cat', 'superman', as well as ab exercises (your core supports EVERYTHING) is the preventative maintainence along w/naproxen when hurting w/lots of water.

I don't believe in the surgery or chiro though...

Are you exercising ?!?


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

ecoast said:


> Diet + exercise...
> 
> I have 2 blown discs @ c7 and l4; several times a year, i cannot move due to extreme pain...
> 
> ...


Walking mostly. During exercise I don't have much if any pain. Probably the endorphins kicking in. I went bouldering with my son and felt great, and not to get too graphic but sex helps too. Heating pad at night helps too. Its getting better slowly.

I've pretty much decided that come spring I'm riding. My daughter loves to ride and I'm not going to miss out on spending time with her.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Regular stretching over the medicine ball, whether I need it or not. Early fall I messed up my back, and it persisted in that state for weeks. I persisted through the pain and stretched on the medicine ball again. I am so glad I bought it.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand how chronic pain can break your spirits. I went through it after my 2 knee surgery's (1st Oct 06 2nd Jan 07). I couldn't do much and when I did I was in a lot of pain. It killed me everyday of watching my 2 toddlers play and I was limited on what I could do with them. I finally got tired of being Oscar the grouch on the couch for 1 yr and got out to the gym. All can say is take your time and don't push yourself. I recently found out the bone graph they put in 2 yrs ago did not heal and that I have bone fragments floating around in there.On top bone spurs and early stage of arthritis. So I'm looking at at least 1 possibly 2 more surgery's. That would bring the tally up 3 or 4 in roughly 2 1/2 yrs. So listen to your body and take it easy


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

just remember vicodin contains acetaminophen. don't take it with tylenol, don't drink while you're taking it. I agree with the post about the swelling. I avoid opiates as much as I can, although last time I had vicodin was for a back injury, it allowed me to sleep which was a good, good thing. 

Get better before the weather gets nice.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Oh nice. Targeted banner add comes up with a devices for back injuries. haha


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Update: Haven't been doing any real riding. Just around the block once in a while with my daughter. Just last week I tried to do a real ride and only made it about 10% of my normal ride. Now I can hardly walk and had to spend several days just laying in bed or the couch because I couldn't do anything. I'm pretty bummed. Chronic back pain steal your soul.

Had X-rays on Friday and the doc said there's nothing on them to explain this pain. I'm going to push for more aggressive treatment. MRI, CT scan, drugs, surgery, etc. I Really don't care about consequences at this point because I can't live my life like this anyway.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Razorfish, What are your symptoms? Have you tried Pilates to balance out your muscles?


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

split.therapy said:


> Razorfish, What are your symptoms? Have you tried Pilates to balance out your muscles?


Typical sciatic nerve: Lower back pain/burning, hip pain, thigh pain. The problem is the intensity of the pain shot way up. Feels like a torn back muscle all the way to having a knife stuck in my back. I can't sit or stand very long and even when laying down the pain is always there. Normal house work is not even possible. Picking up something tiny off the floor or putting on my socks is a major ordeal. Probably the only exercise I can do is upper body. Heating pad helps some. I usually have it on a few times a night.

When my doctor emailed me back about the x-rays he said he still thinks its mussel. Its been more than 5 months.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

O.K. I know this sounds wrong, but, heat could be making the situation worse in the long run. If you have sciatica and there is no visible (x-ray) signs of an L-4/L-5 - L-5/S-1 sub-luxation then you may be experiencing something like piriformis syndrome. Heat increases inflammation therefore increases pain. Ice is always better for inflammation. Laying on a large cold pack under your buttocks could be a better solution.

I have my best success treating this with techniques from Thai Massage focusing on releasing the muscles around the pelvis. 

IMO- You should seek out a well schooled Massage Therapist specializing in medical massage. 
Find a highly qualified Pilates instructor after you start to get some relief.
Maybe even look at taking up Yoga later on as a preventative measure.

Good Luck!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

split.therapy said:


> O.K. I know this sounds wrong, but, heat could be making the situation worse in the long run. If you have sciatica and there is no visible (x-ray) signs of an L-4/L-5 - L-5/S-1 sub-luxation then you may be experiencing something like piriformis syndrome. Heat increases inflammation therefore increases pain. Ice is always better for inflammation. Laying on a large cold pack under your buttocks could be a better solution.
> 
> I have my best success treating this with techniques from Thai Massage focusing on releasing the muscles around the pelvis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was doing the cold-heat but been lazy about the cold part. I got a message from a medical therapist on a cruise a couple weeks ago (It wasn't cheap) and it helped a lot but for only about 12 hours.

Here's the last message my doctor sent me:

"I got the xray results and it shows only mild arthritic changes, nothing that can cause just severe pain. I suspect your pain is more due to muscular than vertebral (bony) problems."

I don't know about that. 5+ mouths and the muscle hasn't healed yet but has got worse. I've torn muscles and they healed in 2-3 months. But we'll see. He's a good doctor and fixed my wrist.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

With an impingement syndrome it isn't a matter of the muscle getting "better" as much as re-training the muscle/'s so there is balance and flexibility. In the case of piriformis syndrome the piriformis muscle is impinging the sciatic nerve where it goes through the greater sciatic notch in the pelvis creating substantial pain. 

It's not going to rectify itself.
One massage session isn't going to solve your problem. You may have gotten lucky, but, it's very rare to find a well schooled medical massage therapist on a cruise ship, a spa, health club, etc... 

IMO- It's going to take dedicated, consistent, proactive work from yourself, a therapist and a trainer/instructor. I'm sorry but it isn't going to be cheap. 
Good Luck!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## isidora_rmt (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree with split.therapy. Along with your piriformis being tight, guaranteed it's your psoas group as well (the major hip flexors that attach to your pelvis, and the anterior portions of your 5 lumbar vertebrae). When this muscle group is tight, it yanks on your low back, causing that "knife" pain you talk about. Again, it's going to take a huge commitment on your part to get better, and to boot your treatments will not be comfortable. You need to see someone that is well-versed in cycling injuries. This is a very common strain - I see it all the time, not only in my cyclists, but my runners and swimmers as well. You need some really deep work done and some good sessions of acupuncture with electric stim. Good luck!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Have you had an MRI yet? I don't see any MRI results. Disc issues don't show up on x-ray. The problem is there is no such thing as "just a muscle problem" in your back. The muscles aren't individual large bellies like a hamstring. They intersegmental and can be very reactive. 

If you have a disc herniation you will get a lot of reflexive muscle spasm for protection. This type of spasm is not always worse with activity, but bending forward really compresses the disc and also puts a stretch on the tight muscles. 

My other thought, is about the sex. If that helps, then it may be a coordination problem with the lumbar spine on the pelvis. Sex helps because of the movements you have to do, (if you do it right). In that case physioball exercise is the way to go. 

In either case you need to go to a PT/chiro and not the primary care physician.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if sex helps or the endorphins just mask the pain. Sex seems to help a lot of ailments and health in general so I tell my wife that like every 2 minutes. hahaha

Yeah I'm gonna push for an MRI as well.


----------



## Kai (Jan 3, 2004)

Razorfish,

I've been where your at and it took some work to get better. I thought I would never ride again and that the pain was too severe to be as simple as a psoas issue or an impingement. I was riding one time and had to stop because I had a shooting pain that was followed by a burning sensation that I thought was in my kidney area. After lots of appointments to the doctor, x-rays and blood tests followed by sleepless nights of worry I gave up on the conventional and went to see a chiropractor. He never adjusted me but performed some sort of active release on my psoas. It was a very uncomfortable experience but after 3 sessions I felt 80% better. He also left me with stretching exercises and core strengthening exercises. I am happy to say that I am 100% again and off any pain killers. I firmly believe that one of the best preventative measures I have adopted is Yoga. Without it I would be crippled from my lack of core strength and flexibility. The point I'm making is it required work on my part in combination with the correct therapies to recover. I agree with isidora_rmt and split.therapy because my symptoms were almost identical and I had the correct treatment for the syndrome described. Seek-out the help of someone who deals with athletes only and skip the GP's unless you like meds.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

yea, it sounds like you need to see either a sports doctor who specializes in backs or possibly a neuro or ortho surgeon. If this going beyond 5 months, I think you would need a MRI to see if there is anything obviously wrong with your discs. When you have sciatic pain down your leg, there is more than likely some kind of impingement on the nerve. 

Get a specialist and try to get some more answers. x-rays can only spot the bone issues, not the discs. Though a cat-scan can give more detail around potential bone issues. There some therapies that can help certain conditions, and others that can worsen certain ailments. If you haven't recovered by now, it's time to do some more testing.

I have had x-rays, mri, cat-scan, spec'd bone scan, accupuncutre, pt, epidural steroidal injections, helenic work, trigger point injections, chiropractor, back braces, etc, etc, etc. None of it has helped. I've been laid up and off the bike for the past week with back pain, and it will probably not get better for another week or two. At least it has been raining here in Seattle!

good luck.


----------



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

*Mri*

After having pain in my back and leg from the first of the year it got really bad on March 1.. I had a hard time getting off the couch. Had a hard time getting the first doctor to order a MRI. I did get the MRI and showed a herniated disc, L5 S1. The first month was tough, now feeling better and had an injection last Wednesday. Not sure if it really helped. I'm trying to get myself back into shape but haven't got on a bike yet. I am taking it easy and starting PT today with a gym. I really hope I don't have this happen again. Good luck


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Some small amount of good news. Last night I did a little upper body weights. Actually almost no weight. Also the rock climbing wall which is almost all upper body. I was expecting the next 2-3 days to be hell but I'm ok. By ok I mean no worse.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> Some small amount of good news. Last night I did a little upper body weights. Actually almost no weight. Also the rock climbing wall which is almost all upper body. I was expecting the next 2-3 days to be hell but I'm ok. By ok I mean no worse.


That is good news! A little something for the body, mind and spirit goes a long way. :thumbsup:


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just to add to what's been written. This is an incredibly common problem and one that any good physical therapist will be well equipped to deal with. See a specialist...preferably an orthopedist who specializes in issues dealing with the back. A good way of finding someone good is to visit a couple of physical therapists and ask who they would go to...most of them have lots of experience dealing with patients of different doctors and are very familiar with the type of treatment and advice that they give. You really do want to have an MRI with these symptoms. Any time there is pressure on a nerve, it's not something to be taken lightly.

Aside from this, keep moving. Walk, walk, walk. Stretching is good, as long as you're doing it gently and after being a bit warmed up. Nothing more serious than this until any nerve-related symptoms are gone.

Best of luck...let us know how you progress.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Update time. This is like my personal back injury blog. hahaha. Thanks for everybody for listening and being supportive.

X-Ray: Slight arthritic deterioration as typical with my age. Nothing that would cause this pain. Spine is straight and spacing is good.

MRI: Nothing. Unremarkable.

No hip or joint problems.

A few things next:
- The vicodin made me sick so I have darvocet as needed. I have a very anti-addiction personality so no worries there.
- Physical therapy. I haven't went yet so we'll see how that goes.
- No biking. %$^%$^%$!!!!!! Really it comes down to no activities that cause the pain to flare up. Hiking and playing drums are ok as long as they don't cause problems.


----------



## reniform (Jan 5, 2009)

Razorfish said:


> - Physical therapy. I haven't went yet so we'll see how that goes.


I highly recommend physical therapy. I had severe back pain under my left scapula when I was training in Brazilian jiu jitsu a few years ago. It got to the point where I couldn't even be on my back because the pain would be unbearable, so I had to stop training. My doctor initially just gave me some Vioxx (real safe "fix" there) and sent me on my way. I went to a chiropractor for a few months and while it helped some (sleeping on my back was considerably better), it didn't resolve the issue when I grappled. I finally got a referral to a PT from my doctor after about 6 months of pain. He prescribed some Yoga poses, band exercises, and stretches, along with neuromuscular reeducation (basically he taped my shoulder blades so that my posture was better). I followed his instructions to the letter and felt 100% better after a few months (and haven't experienced the pain since). I went a total of 5 or 6 times (mainly for him to see how I was progressing and to make the exercises more challenging). I still do the exercises a couple times a week for preventative maintenance. It's really frustrating not being able to do something you love, so I hope the PT fixes you up. YMMV, but I think physical therapy is one of the best possible solutions out there.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

reniform said:


> I highly recommend physical therapy...


Oh yeah for sure. I don't know if I said that wrong but I just meant that it isn't scheduled yet. I'm definitely going.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

I just am recovering from a bulging disc now. MRI pointed that out. Yesterday I had a steroid injection into my spine, and today things are getting better. A week ago I was in so much pain, I didn't know what to do. Muscle spasms and shooting nerve pain is the worst combo I have ever felt in my life. 

An inversion rack took the pressure off and relaxed all my back/hip muscles. Not sure how good these things are, but it seemed to help in my case. I still have a bit of numbness in my left leg, but I am a ton better than just 2 days ago. 

I never, ever want to go through that again.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

OMJustice said:


> I just am recovering from a bulging disc now. MRI pointed that out. Yesterday I had a steroid injection into my spine, and today things are getting better. A week ago I was in so much pain, I didn't know what to do. Muscle spasms and shooting nerve pain is the worst combo I have ever felt in my life.
> 
> An inversion rack took the pressure off and relaxed all my back/hip muscles. Not sure how good these things are, but it seemed to help in my case. I still have a bit of numbness in my left leg, but I am a ton better than just 2 days ago.
> 
> I never, ever want to go through that again.


What caused the bulging disc?

David


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Razor, I just stumbled upon your back paint thread. Sorry to hear about you pain.
I also know pain. I crashed last June, compression fracture of c1, L3 and L4,
I have a couple some residule scar tissue pain. but last week fell off the bike and strained my right rib cage. The pain was worse, I couldn't laugh out loud nor cough. Luckily my allergies have let up and I don't have to cough.

Your right about pain, it can really wear on your spirit. I have had over 9 month physical therapy at my Chiropractors and Therapuetic massage. including electo stimulation and ulttra sound on my ribs. I hope to be riding a little this weekend. I just updated my road bike with new ultra lightweight wheel sets. and new continental tires and haven't been able to ride it.. It's just been sitting there for the last 2 weeks. It's killing me.

good luck 
I hope you can start riding soon.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Mojo Man said:


> What caused the bulging disc?
> 
> David


I was sick and in bed for about 3 days, and I when I got back on my feet, I started to have some nagging pain in my lower back/ hip area. I let it go and it just kept getting worse, and sitting all day at my desk job just added to the probelm. I'm pretty sure being 41 doesn't help either.

I tried chiropratic, but it was still getting worse after 4 visits. One day I woke up and couldn't even put pressure on my left leg due to the pain. Went to get an MRI right after that.


----------

